# Tool Vest by Vest-Tech



## HARRY304E

Easy Al said:


> Has anyone used one of these vest and what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the ideal behind them but are they worth the money???
> thanks for your time :thumbsup:


It all depends on what you like .

I would not buy the Orange one it just don't look good.


----------



## Chris1971

Easy Al said:


> Has anyone used one of these vest and what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the ideal behind them but are they worth the money???
> thanks for your time :thumbsup:



Pink might be your color.:laughing:


----------



## jza

You'll get made fun of all day long with that thing.


----------



## HackWork

HARRY304E said:


> It all depends on what you like .
> 
> I would not buy the Orange one it just don't look good.


Looks?? :laughing:

You do realize that some jobs require high visibility colors, right? This product isn't really aimed at service calls at old ladies houses.


----------



## Jlarson

I'd never wear the black one, heavy black material in the summer = hot. And with the international orange one, it looks like the life vests the cost guard or corps of engineers guys wear :laughing:


----------



## pjg

I had one, I didn't like anything about it. I ended up purchasing a vest fron Occidental Leather. I really like the OL one.


----------



## HackWork

pjg said:


> I had one, I didn't like anything about it. I ended up purchasing a vest fron Occidental Leather. I really like the OL one.


Link!111


----------



## rexowner

I was looking at a vest, but decided against it after talking to someone
who had one, who said it was hot. I ended up getting an Occidental 2500:










http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/2500_beltless.html#
(They also have "real" vests, but I liked this better)

because it's kind of like a vest, but is more open than most vests, and 
has not been hot. I generally carry my tools in a Veto, and will choose
whatever I need for the task and carry it around in the 2500. You can add
bags to the "belt" part on either side if you want to carry more tools.
Or, you can put on a drill holster on one of the side belts (Sorry Josue for
you thinking this is a "homeowner" thing - not with you there, buddy)
which is pretty useful IMO.

I have been pretty happy with it. Wasn't cheap, but works for me.


----------



## Easy Al

Haha i work around Airports all over the country so i have to have high visiblity clothing. plus i thought they had some cool features like Integrated Free-floating back support belt, Access hole for safety fall protection harness ring, and Three comfort adjustment points to reduce or increase vest size. i mean dont get me wrong if i can do a little work around grandma's house with just my vest on lets just say i would knock the dust off of it and turn the light on. Haha


----------



## Easy Al

I was looking at a vest, but decided against it after talking to someone
who had one, who said it was hot. I ended up getting an Occidental 2500:









thanks man i will look into them but i need it to be high visibility but i agree they look alot cooler then the vest


----------



## pjg

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/2575_ I purchased the lefthanded model. I added two additional small pouches (one each side) and a small drill pouch


----------



## erics37

Tool vests look like a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## Easy Al

yeah that is why i cant make up my mind would it be a pain or the most amazing thing ever that is why i asked if anyone has one to tell me what they think about it. ive read some reviews on it and all they seem to say is that its hot.


----------



## sbrn33

erics37 said:


> Tool vests look like a royal pain in the ass.


Not to mention GAY


----------



## jwjrw

I said it before and I will say it again. The tool vest is gay.....

If you had to work hanging from a harness it may be ok for that but for general 
everyday use I would not be caught dead in one. :laughing:


----------



## Easy Al

yeah i got it you think they look gay. after looking it them a little more i wouldnt want to hang from it i have a better harness then that in the truck i just like the idea behind it


----------



## HARRY304E

HackWork said:


> Looks?? :laughing:
> 
> You do realize that some jobs require high visibility colors, right? This product isn't really aimed at service calls at old ladies houses.


I don't bother with those jobs.

Nothing worse then working for control freeks,

You guys that are being forced to were crap like that should fight back and just say NO!:thumbup:


----------



## Easy Al

HARRY304E said:


> I don't bother with those jobs.
> 
> Nothing worse then working for control freeks,
> 
> You guys that are being forced to were crap like that should fight back and just say NO!:thumbup:


 
i dont mind since im working around planes that are coming and going i want the tower to see me and keep me safe!!! now if i was working in a office building or someones house i would agree but in my line of work i prefer to been seen


----------



## thegoldenboy

Mines hanging up, collecting dust. The blacks not bad in the summer, I wore mine all through July and August of last year, no issues with heat or hydration.


----------

